# Gas..let's talk



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Kiya has a green mist around her at all times! Reading about it but still not clear. Is it the ingest of air, too much protein, too much or a bad carb? My head is spinning! She really increased when I switched her food but she has had it since day 1.

Help clear the air! :-\


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The only time mine continually had bad gas was when fed lamb. They don't eat it anymore due to the fact that they could clear out a room.
I feel for you.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

As a puppy, Ruby could and has cleared the room on numerous occasions. She has been on the same food for a year now and still gets gas here and there. She only gets it when sleeping. Nothing is funnier when a loud one squeaks out and it startles her.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol! Kiya had an audible last night but slept right through it!

Thanks TR - mental note on the lamb!


----------



## Bernie (Jan 17, 2011)

For Morgan sweet potatoes = high octane. BEWARE!!!!


----------

